# [eBay] Shakes und Fidget - Comic mit Autogrammen



## Ghostwalker666 (8. September 2010)

Denke mal das könnte hier doch den ein oder anderen interessieren und hoffe das jemand seinen Spaß daran findet 


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190438316016&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Greetz
Ghost


----------

